
Show HN: Find your perfect (AU/NZ) job - peterwallhead
https://talenthunch.com
======
DrScump
One has to enter all employment/skills info first without seeing a single job
or employer.

~~~
viraptor
Yeah, this is bad. It looks like info collection site which doesn't actually
have much to offer after signup. I'm not saying it is, but I'm not going to
check it.

~~~
peterwallhead
I'm only the developer of the site, so that doesn't count for much, but it's
not an info collection site :)

Internal screenshot here:
[https://cl.ly/3X1J3t0f1f1Q](https://cl.ly/3X1J3t0f1f1Q)

------
peterwallhead
This is the first release (MVP) of a project I've been thinking
about/redesigning/building for a while. Happy to answer any questions.

